# Hot Dog Man statue mystery



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Scary, kids!

_"...a concerned citizen called police there last week to report a man in a hot dog costume near a bus stop where children congregate. When officers arrived, they found the man was actually a 6-foot-tall statue, with spindly legs and a pair of high-top sneakers. Its hands are missing, and a U.S. flag is draped across its back."_

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44509422/ns/us_news-weird_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"A Hot Dog Man statue that appeared in this Iowa town has mystified police, who would relish information about it."

Someone clearly loves a pun


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Wait. It's been spotted around town several times before? And the police have just now apprehended a statue that can't run away?? Huh.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

yummm, relish


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

Yet my first question was: Did the hands fall off?


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Victor said:


> Yet my first question was: Did the hands fall off?


It is harder to handcuff a hot dog if he doesn't have any hands.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

his buns r toast!~


----------

